# Tetracycline Cycling



## swansuite (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi there. Had an odd breakout of something in my tank, although I'm not sure I'll ever know what the heck it was. Little whitehead-type nodules. Somewhat oval in shape. Raised or, when in a fin, raised on both sides. About the size of two heads of a pin.

Anyway, it's all good now. We first tried a malachite/formalin solution, that had no affect. Then switched to tetracycline, when the "outbreak" really did become an outbreak and suddenly several fish had it.

Happy to say it is mostly gone now and the fish are healing and VERY happy. Even the ones that seemingly weren't affected. Tetracycline, of course, has pretty much killed off any beneficial bacteria in my tank and I'm now worried about an ammonia spike as the bacteria begin to re-establish. I've used a shelf-top bacto-supplement (couldn't find the refrigerated type). My concern is, should I be adding more of this over the course of the next few weeks? How long will it likely take my tank to get past the critical stage (the point at which it has fully cycled). Adding stress, is the fact that my tank is a little over-stocked. Any thoughts about how I should be approaching this? I test daily for Nitrate and ammonia. Anything else I should be checking?

Thanks for any ideas/assistance! Doug


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What brand is it?

Was this a a brand new tank?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Monitor your params and do frequent water changes. If there are ANY of these organisms left, you need to keep treating. If you don't, they will keep on coming.


----------



## swansuite (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, I thought this was a fairly generic question, so I didn't include a whole lot of info.

I have a 72g bow front. Thickly planted. This is an OLD tank. This set-up has been going for about 5 years. I've got three juvenile Aureum Reds, four juve Cryptoheros Nanoluteus, one mature firemouth, 5 Brochis, 3 sydthimunkii, and a pair of moliwe's, that I plan on moving to their own tank once I get one (hopefully this week!). Everyone gets along great at this point.... but I'm pretty sure that'll change once the Reds mature.

I used API Tetracycline and made the four full treatments. Counting any residual, my tank was probably exposed to 5-6 days of relatively high levels of the antibiotic.

No sign of any more of the nodules and most everything is already healed up (although the first Thorichthy to get this, had them link across his mouth and he's still healing--but the nodes are gone).

Two days ago I gave the filter a good cleaning and hooked it back up (beforehand, I ran it with the Tetracycline in the tank for 6 hours).

I've had no "bloom" or anything at this point. In fact, if I didn't know better, I'd say that everything is normal. but I know better. ; )

So, again, my question is more around what makes sense at this point in terms of treatment. Should I keep adding bacto-supplements every few days. Should I just leave it alone, now that I've already added an shelf bacto-supplement? I'm doing a 25% water change daily in anticipation of a problem. Is it possible I won't have a problem? Anyone with experience with antibiotics here? Thanks! Doug


----------



## swansuite (Mar 2, 2009)

I just realized that I may not be clear about what I'm asking. I'm concerned about the lack of micro-organisms in my tank, now that I've probably killed them all with the Tetracycline. My question is not centered around the disease (it's history), but around the tank itself and ensuring that I don't have nitrate, nitrite, or ammonia spikes while the bacteria re-establishes. Hope that's a little more clear. Thanks! Doug


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Doug, have you checked your water parameters?

I really don't think tetracycline (especially in the low doses available for aquarium use) would wipe out the bioload on a 5 year old tank, unless you got overzealous with your filter cleaning escapade! Did you replace new media???

I think you're worrying about nothing, but that's a good thing! :wink:


----------



## swansuite (Mar 2, 2009)

cichlidaholic said:


> Doug, have you checked your water parameters?
> 
> I really don't think tetracycline (especially in the low doses available for aquarium use) would wipe out the bioload on a 5 year old tank, unless you got overzealous with your filter cleaning escapade! Did you replace new media???
> 
> I think you're worrying about nothing, but that's a good thing! :wink:


Water parameters are all well within normal ranges (I've always done 50% water changes each week). pH is 7.01. Normal cleaning on the filter--just a good rinse with aquarium temp water and new carbon.

Sounds like I've made much ado about nothing. But, better safe than sorry. Thanks so much for responding!


----------



## swansuite (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, something's going on and I have no idea what and neither does any of my local indie fish folk.

Again, I have a 72g bowfront. Water is steady 7.0-7.1. All other water parameters are absolutely fine. I do a 50% water change each week. Have a large Magnum I'm running and a UV. Well planted tank, lots of caves. One of these days I'll get a pic of the whole set-up posted here--because it's a beautiful tank!

Three thors aureum reds.
Four Cryptoheros Nano's
One Meeki
5 brochis
1 krib

The first time around, I noticed that one of my thors had a spot that was oval, raised (on both sides if it was on a fin). I treated the tank with QuickCure, even though I was pretty certain it was any kind of ich I'd ever seen. Three days. Then two off. Then three days. No effect.

So then I went with API Tetracycline for four treatments. Followed the instructions and things definitely got better. As in pretty much gone for about two weeks.

Suddenly its back with a vengeance on the original thor. None of the other fish are affected at this time (but they began to be affected the first time around).

Should I just do another round of API Tetra or move in another direction? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there any way you can post a pic?

I agree that this doesn't sound like ich, but without seeing it, it's impossible to know what it is, even though you have given a very good description.

Is it like a pimple? Red around the base?


----------

